# 2007 TinBoats.Net Angler of the Year Contest



## Jim (Jan 18, 2007)

Contest Rules.
Contest open to all ACTIVE members of forum.
Contest Begins Now and ends Labor Day weekend.
Winner will be deemed Angler with most impressive fishing season as determined by me and my son. 
Big fish, Little fish, all species....It does not matter. All pictures will be posted on this thread.
*All fish must be caught in 2007. Honor system here fellas!*
*Picture of you holding fish or pic of fish by itself is ok.*

So on to the important stuff. What does the winner get.
Winner will receive a personlized award (trophy,plaque) and receive the following prizes:

*Angler of the Year* 
1, 1 Custom Painted CLU Sabre Frog!
2, 1 Megabass Vision 110 (color of my choice)
3, 1 Megabass Gatta-x Topwater lure (color of my choice)
4, $25 Gift Certificate from https://www.pcbaits.com/
5, $25 Gift Certificate to Tacklewarehouse

*Runner Up*
1, $25 Gift Certificate from https://www.pcbaits.com/
2, 1 Lucky Craft Live pointer or other cool lure(color of my choice)

*MVP*
1, $10 Gift Certificate from https://www.pcbaits.com/
2, A package of Swimming Senkos
3, A lure of my choice

*More Prizes will be added as the year goes on. * The more members that join the more prizes will be given out.
This contest and prizes are subject to change at my discretion.

ALL PICTURES MUST GO IN THE FISHING REPORTS SECTION!

Check Back here often for updates.  

Please PM me if you think I missed something or recommend any changes. 
This is the first time I've done this, So I know I missed something. :wink:

LET THE GAMES BEGIN........

*5/11/2007* - Changed the rules a little. You no longer have to be holding the fish. You can snap a one handed picture or a picture of the fish on the ground. I would prefer a picture of you and the fish, but I k now that is almost impossible if your by yourself.

*5/22/2007* - Im changing the contest and the prizes. There is not going to be just a single winner. There is going to be a grand prize winner, a runner up, and an MVP (fishing and forum).


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2007)

Well folks after allot of thinking over and having my sons help we managed to narrow it down to the 3. You might agree, you might not. I liked this format, but I dont like making decisions like these. Everyone who participated....Thank you! Next years AOY contest will have a different set of rules.

Remember the contest was really about the most impressive season as determined by me and my son. My son being 5 years old really just pointed out fish that he liked and he thought were cool.

When comparing your season to mine, you all had a much much better season.

So here we go.....

The Tinboats.net 2007 Angler of the year is: Esquired
The Runner Up is:Icefisher15
MVP is: G3Bassman

I want to thank you all who took part in this experiment. I liked doing it, and it will improve each year.


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2007)

*FISHINSMYLIFE:*




















































































































*BASSBOY1:*































*REDBUG:*

























*G3BASSMAN:*
























































*rdneckhntr:*






















































































*cjensen:*
















*fishnfever:*


























<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="https://vid176.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid176.photobucket.com/albums/w168/rjmodels/fishing%20pictures%2007/S2010066.flv"></embed>















































*JustfishN:*





















*WINGSHOOTER1002:*







































































*esquired:*





































































































































































































































































































*69machI:*











*ICEFISHER15:*





















































































































































































*Bryce:*


----------

